# My website- not a photograhers site but a photo site



## MSnowy (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a website that I post local news and event photos on. It's setup as a news image site that I use as a way to advertise for my home improvement business. It's a work in progrress. Suggestions and advice will greatly be appreciated.

http://www.nenewsimages.com/


----------

